# denial due to modifier



## john maceachern (Jan 6, 2010)

md. does debridement cpt 11042 on right foot does cpt 11041 on left foot  I added a 50 modifier but it was denied because I need a distinct procedural modifier an not a multiple procedure modifier but I still don't understand why. how can i indicate that the debridments are on two different feet


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 6, 2010)

use L & R modifiers:

11042 - RT
11041 - LT

Or you can use a -59

11042
11041 - 59


----------



## sgoodknight (Jan 6, 2010)

50 modifier is only used on the same CPT code and that code needs to be considered a unilateral procedure.


----------



## aimeecpc (Jan 6, 2010)

Technically this is being done to the skin and not to the feet. Therefore a 59 modifier is the best one to use with this senario.


----------

